# UPS Back up power



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a APC 350 power back up hooked up to my sump pump and one 200watts heater. I was hoping this will give me a few hours of uninterupted running of my tank if a power failure occures. To my surprise the unit lost all its juices in JUST 20min. I am wondering how many of us here have a power back up and anything that will work better within reasonable running cost. At least give time to run to home depot and get a generator....ha ha ha.


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*found a similar thread*

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27019


----------

